

Happiness and the "expensive-gym-membership effect" - cwan
http://www.happiness-project.com/happiness_project/2007/07/sometimes-money.html

======
michael_dorfman
There's an important point hiding in here: the difference between what we
want, and what we think we want, and how hard it is in practice to tell the
difference.

During the decade I ran my first start-up, I used to think (often) about how
nice it would be when I cashed out, and would have time to do all of the
things I had been dreaming about: playing my guitar, writing, etc.

When I finally did cash out, and had all the time in the world, I found that
the guitar still gathered dust in the corner, and the novel still went
unwritten.

It seems the things I thought I wanted to do were different than the things I
actually wanted to do, once the obstacles were removed.

~~~
barrkel
And that underlines how important it is to live in the present, and not in the
future; not to always be forsaking what you want now, for some eternal
tomorrow that may never come.

